# [Q] How to Root the Samsung Galaxy Prevail?



## chinniwhites (May 4, 2011)

I am a c++ programmer by trade who is just now looking into android phones not only for communication but also for development.  I picked up the Samsung Galaxy from Boost Mobile in order to first learn how to root, flash ROMs, and then get into dev.

My first goal is to root the phone so i can use it as a wifi hotspot.  I first tried to download quick settings to see if i could get the wifi hopspot that way.  I can see the hidden option for wifi hotspot but everytime I press it to turn it on, the phone disables the wifi totally.  I then tried z4root, not root.  I tried gingerbreak and it did not work.  I would try to use superoneclick but cannot find usb drivers that will work with the galaxy prevail while its in usb debugging mode.

Any advice on how to get this phone rooted would great.  Can you also list the prevail as one of the device supported on this site to spur development?


----------



## dbwelch (May 4, 2011)

Not sure if you've come across the Prevail source code, the file name is SPH-M820_OpenSource_Froyo.zip

I can not post an actual link because I'm new to this site, but you can find the file here:

opensource dot samsung dot com/reception/reception_main.do?method=reception_search&searchValue=m820

replace "dots" with a period


----------



## ibdilbert (May 6, 2011)

I have not been able to get mine rooted either, but I did find these drivers seem to work for the phone with win7 and xp.  

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/12826399/SAMSUNG_USB_Driver_for_Mobile_Phones_x86.exe


----------



## mrkevo3000 (May 6, 2011)

Try Z4root app I think this might work considering there arent any nam locks on this phone go to 4 shared and look for the apk files as this app is no longer available in the market! I have used this app on the following devices, htc hero, sprint zio, samsung moment, droid 1, droid 2, &droid global!


----------



## trippym (May 6, 2011)

I tried Z4Root it did not work.


----------



## themonkeymixer (May 7, 2011)

*recovery mode*

recovery mode is vol up + power

says 

Android system recovery (3e)

EATH /data/update_sucess
E:Update logfile dose not exsist
    #MANUAL MODE#

navigate with vol keys and camera button to select


----------



## themonkeymixer (May 7, 2011)

*z4 root and super one click*

i tried z4 and the app closed at acquiring root shell

super one click also failed with psneuter and ginger break

fails at running psneuter and at running gingerbreak

also fail with shell root in same way


----------



## themonkeymixer (May 7, 2011)

*unrevoked*

ps the unrevoked roots just do not detect the phone


----------



## themonkeymixer (May 7, 2011)

*odd recover style screen*

if you hold down vol + and vol - and camera then tap power a screen comes up that starts with little kernel


vol - and camera makes the phne show "downloading..."


this is shown in windows as "samsung usb compsite device"

and  "samsung mobile modem"


----------



## themonkeymixer (May 7, 2011)

*on linux*

dmesg output of the "downloading..."  screen

[   77.031415] usb 1-1: USB disconnect, address 2
[   84.590135] usb 1-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3
[   84.748548] cdc_acm 1-1:2.0: This device cannot do calls on its own. It is not a modem.
[   84.748762] cdc_acm 1-1:2.0: ttyACM0: USB ACM device
********-laptop:~$


----------



## natalic (May 8, 2011)

i have tried all known roots to my knowledge: z4 (rageagainstthecage), psneuter, and gingerbreak. none work. so im with you, out of luck.


----------



## ak47bluntz (May 8, 2011)

same here i tired a bunch and no luck


----------



## ibdilbert (May 9, 2011)

I've been trying too, no luck at all, been at it since last Friday, but my knowledge is not nearly as good as most of you, so I assumed I just didn't know what I was doing.


----------



## rogobono (May 9, 2011)

I tell ya, I'd love to see root on this thing. Sweet little device. Greatly appreciate all who are working on this task


----------



## chinniwhites (May 9, 2011)

I have not found a way to root this phone but i did accomplish USB tethering.  Install Samsung Kies (for usb driver for prevail), install PDAnet on computer and phone, and away you go.  I am looking for a windows 7 bluetooth driver for the prevail that way i could tether via bluetooth DUN.  Does anyone have any success finding a prevail bluetooth windows driver?


----------



## themonkeymixer (May 11, 2011)

*how to root*

Is there someone who can direct me to a good place on how to develop the root, I would be willing to spend some time working on this.  In particular is there any work that I can do to help a developer to create the root.


----------



## ak47bluntz (May 13, 2011)

themonkeymixer said:


> Is there someone who can direct me to a good place on how to develop the root, I would be willing to spend some time working on this.  In particular is there any work that I can do to help a developer to create the root.

Click to collapse



I wish google could help for that lol. I want to move my apps from the internal memory onto a sd. 164mb internal memory come the **** on


----------



## ak47bluntz (May 15, 2011)

Any1 root this thing yet??????????


----------



## waarlok (May 15, 2011)

Same experience here, z4root required phone reboot as it kept setting off the vibrate function (permanent root) and eventually locked up the phone. z4root temporary root didn't work either. SuperOneClick failed as well with both exploits and locked up on Windows 7 x64 while running exploits. Can't find any information on Google. However, I am a 4th year Software Engineering student and would be willing to work with others to find a fix.

The Samsung Galaxy Prevail is a pretty cool little phone for the money and worth the exploitation effort. For those interested in working on this issue with me know that I am both a Windows (7 x64) and Linux (Slackware x64) user with a Java programming background. Look me up (email) on my profile.


----------



## kolosus (May 17, 2011)

From what I understand... We'd have to set up a rom manipulation environment (cooker?). Unfortunately the only tutorial I can find is the one for manipulating HTC roms. I'm not experienced enough to know if it could be used for all Android roms and too much of a chicken to try it out and risk bricking my phone.

Once the rom manipulation environment is set up you can go and add root support, take out unwanted apps, etc.

I'd also be willing to put in some effort into learning this if someone is willing to put in some time to show me the ropes... or point me in the right direction.


----------



## chinniwhites (May 4, 2011)

I am a c++ programmer by trade who is just now looking into android phones not only for communication but also for development.  I picked up the Samsung Galaxy from Boost Mobile in order to first learn how to root, flash ROMs, and then get into dev.

My first goal is to root the phone so i can use it as a wifi hotspot.  I first tried to download quick settings to see if i could get the wifi hopspot that way.  I can see the hidden option for wifi hotspot but everytime I press it to turn it on, the phone disables the wifi totally.  I then tried z4root, not root.  I tried gingerbreak and it did not work.  I would try to use superoneclick but cannot find usb drivers that will work with the galaxy prevail while its in usb debugging mode.

Any advice on how to get this phone rooted would great.  Can you also list the prevail as one of the device supported on this site to spur development?


----------



## interdpth (May 17, 2011)

I know I'm new, but if there was a way to setup an emulation environment for the cooker, I'd be all for helping, don't wanna brick my new phone until I have the replacement plan. Until then, I lurk


----------



## deansouth8 (May 17, 2011)

I too have been constantly hitting this thread, waiting in anticipation for some kind of good news. I have little to no money to donate.  That's why I'm on Boost, duh.  I'm new to Android phones, and I can't wait to open up the full potential of this little bad boy.  Please, if you know everything there is to know about rooting, take a look at this thing.  This little guy is worth it for the money, it's great for someone who likes smaller internet devices, and hates contracts.

On a side note: Some Noob want's to know where to get the Update.zip file for this phone?  He's assuming that something like that is going to be required if he bricks it or something.... um, yeah.


----------



## ak47bluntz (May 17, 2011)

same here i constantly hit this page to c if sum1 finally waz able to root the damn phone


----------



## deansouth8 (May 17, 2011)

!!!WARNING!!!
!!!RANT!!!

(With a bit of babbling)
​
Well, I got Java, the developer stuff installed, and made a successful connection in adb shell. Big whoop. I also downloaded a Zip file called SPH-M820_OpenSource_Froyo, inside are 2 other GZ files called SPH-M820_Kernel.tar, and SPH-M820_Platform.tar.

In the Platform file, the README it says something about android-cts-2.2_r4 is downloadable... Inside a Samsung/App folder it says something about a FlashPlugin. Flash would be hot, eh.  Granted, I have absolutely no idea what I am looking at.  

On a side note; I have the MSL pin for my phone and can get in ##33284#, and others.  Have no idea what a lot of that stuff is.  What the hell is Voice Privacy anyway, wouldn't that be a no brainier anyway?  Oh and when I open the Debug, it opens TerminalMode with some performance monitoring stuff in it, and half the time a keyboard opens up too. I have to close it, and press an OK button to get out of it. Is there a Ctrl,Alt,Delete or something on the kbd? LOL.

I also remember reading something about a few power up button combinations on this thing.  One brought you to the recovery thingy, one brought you to a screen that just says "Download", and apparently just sits there, and one, that I can't reproduce for some reason, brought me to a (DOS like) screen with lots of (DOS like) things going by.

Anyone want me to try something?  Don't really know what to do next that won't brick my phone. I got a lot of stuff going on right now but, I'll consider looking at anything anyone says, and get to it as soon as I can.


----------



## dtr145r (May 18, 2011)

hmmm this wont help root but ive been curious of this.
do ##775#
does it ask to enter the msl code?
if so enter the msl code since you know it..
then does it take you to a screen that says something like ''update prl''

let me know thanks!!


----------



## jutoto (May 18, 2011)

I had the same experiencewith rooting my SGS and finaly the best solution I found was.

OnclickRoot (or superOneclickRoot) but if you plan tu change your kernel you can do it first because most of them have root feature directly included...


----------



## deansouth8 (May 18, 2011)

dtr145r said:


> hmmm this wont help root but ive been curious of this.
> do ##775#
> does it ask to enter the msl code?
> if so enter the msl code since you know it..
> ...

Click to collapse



No, thank you!

Nope ##775# is not an active on this phone.
I have...
##786# RTN
##33284# Debug
##3282# DATA Programming
##8778# PhoneUtil (UART or USB)

Any other specifics, or lists somewhere I can go through?

Any more requests? 

Sorry for the edit here... I did a quick look for PRL because it sounded familiar like I saw it before...  It's in the normal settings in the phone, in About Phone, in System Updates, and Update PRL.  There is nothing additional to it, when clicked it just looks for an update.

More...
##7678#  DATA Port (DM or UMS)
##25327# Check MSL  (Prompted For a PASSWORD and Not MSL)-Don't know it! Excessive MSL failure will (Screen goes blank. Reboots.)
##889# TTY (On Off)
BTW These are called Sprint Programming Codes <--More of a note to self.


----------



## deansouth8 (May 19, 2011)

I don't know if this is against the rules or anything but, things appear to be moving allong at androidforums here...  Good job!  Keep it up! 
Not SPAM->http;//androidforums.com/galaxy-prevail-all-things-root/327711-quick-settings-z4root-dont-work-prevail.html<-Not SPAM
Sorry change the colon. I'm new so they be hatin on me.


----------



## ak47bluntz (May 20, 2011)

Yeah I've been going thru both sites hoping for roots or some glimpse of hope


----------



## shabbypenguin (May 21, 2011)

download mode is for odin which is a firmware flashing tool  i think its going to what is needed to root.. as all known root exploits fail, so flashing a prerooted kernel may be the only way.. im downloading sauce right now and see if i cant compile something that may work.

http://webirc.fossnet.info:9090/?channels=prevail

we have a test kernel right now that isnt rooted, i cant promise that it will work, but i am gunna try making a stock rom with root in it and that will allow a proper kernel


----------



## VegasKid (May 21, 2011)

Fingers are crossed


----------



## lawlette (May 27, 2011)

has anyone tried Androot? I'm new to the rooting scene but I haven't heard it suggested yet?


----------



## ak47bluntz (May 27, 2011)

nope doesnt work its 2.2.1 and the phone runs 2.2.2 and that exploit is already patched in that version


----------



## komeup (May 28, 2011)

Nothing can be done?


----------



## zine1959 (May 28, 2011)

So we wait


----------



## interdpth (Jun 1, 2011)

Prevail has been rooted, please spread the news and monitor this thread.

androidforums(.)com/galaxy-prevail-all-things-root/346151-stealing-thunder.html#post2759193


----------



## New Optimus (Jun 1, 2011)

interdpth said:


> Prevail has been rooted, please spread the news and monitor this thread.
> 
> androidforums(.)com/galaxy-prevail-all-things-root/346151-stealing-thunder.html#post2759193

Click to collapse



oh wow that sounds great. thank you


----------



## reeshmd23 (Jun 1, 2011)

Is this true???????????

bsmoove69 says: 
I have flash running on my prevail..well I flashed it to run android 2.3 with viper rom and overclocked it to 1.1ghz and it runs flash just fine…sucks that boost doesn’t support wimax yet…


----------



## shabbypenguin (Jun 1, 2011)

reeshmd23 said:


> Is this true???????????
> 
> bsmoove69 says:
> I have flash running on my prevail..well I flashed it to run android 2.3 with viper rom and overclocked it to 1.1ghz and it runs flash just fine…sucks that boost doesn’t support wimax yet…

Click to collapse



no its not this guy doesnt know what he is talking about, aside from not having a way to flash anything. there is no way you guys have 2.3 already. perhaps he should stop reading the sprint epic 4g forums and wishing he was there. boost has no wimax phones

www.androidforums.com/galaxy-prevail-all-things-root/346151-stealing-thunder.html#post2759193


----------



## New Optimus (Jun 1, 2011)

Hopefully the guide will be out soon


----------



## chinniwhites (May 4, 2011)

I am a c++ programmer by trade who is just now looking into android phones not only for communication but also for development.  I picked up the Samsung Galaxy from Boost Mobile in order to first learn how to root, flash ROMs, and then get into dev.

My first goal is to root the phone so i can use it as a wifi hotspot.  I first tried to download quick settings to see if i could get the wifi hopspot that way.  I can see the hidden option for wifi hotspot but everytime I press it to turn it on, the phone disables the wifi totally.  I then tried z4root, not root.  I tried gingerbreak and it did not work.  I would try to use superoneclick but cannot find usb drivers that will work with the galaxy prevail while its in usb debugging mode.

Any advice on how to get this phone rooted would great.  Can you also list the prevail as one of the device supported on this site to spur development?


----------



## interdpth (Jun 2, 2011)

Perm root by tonight/tomorrow keep an eye on that thread.


----------



## shabbypenguin (Jun 2, 2011)

interdpth, keep up man 

http://androidforums.com/galaxy-pre...-one-click-root-window-users.html#post2765557

as it says interdepth was the one who made the exploit work for yall.. i just made a prettier oneclick that was done proper


----------



## blue2107 (Jun 2, 2011)

*Root acheived*

Go here for root

http://androidforums.com/galaxy-prevail-all-things-root/346918-one-click-root-window-users.html


----------



## shabbypenguin (Jun 2, 2011)

updated for not just windows users, got a mac and linux version now


----------



## New Optimus (Jun 2, 2011)

Thank you everyone that had a hand in this.


----------



## Xtronwest (Jun 2, 2011)

Works well the other question i have how do u delete default apps thats already install on the samsung prevail?


----------



## New Optimus (Jun 2, 2011)

Xtronwest said:


> Works well the other question i have how do u delete default apps thats already install on the samsung prevail?

Click to collapse



The easy way is to download android mate from the market. In that you can show system apps find the one you want, such as hookt long press press properties and find where it is installed. It is in /system/app by the way, most will be.

Then using a file explore that has read/write capability, I used root explorer,
you then got to /system/app and  make sure to toggle r/o to r/w long press the apk and delete, make sure to also delete the corresponding odex.

Just one thing to remember DO NOT GO CRAZY deleting what you do not know if you delete something important your phone wont work.

for a quick rundown of what I did look
http androidforums.com/galaxy-prevail-all-things-root/346151-stealing-thunder.html#post2769048

it wont let me post links so you will have to add the :// yourself.


----------



## armeN0317 (Jun 3, 2011)

*Wifi hotspot!*

Great news! thank you for all the info. Will try this later. My biggest question and the one I've been waiting for. Any idiea how to turn this phone into a wifi hotspot? I'm sure a lot of us would love this! Thanks in advance


----------



## New Optimus (Jun 3, 2011)

armeN0317 said:


> Great news! thank you for all the info. Will try this later. My biggest question and the one I've been waiting for. Any idiea how to turn this phone into a wifi hotspot? I'm sure a lot of us would love this! Thanks in advance

Click to collapse



easiest way is after rooting download wireless tether from the android market


----------



## armeN0317 (Jun 3, 2011)

are there any settings or steps I need to take before downloading the app for wireless tether or is it really that easy?


----------



## wyllem (Jun 3, 2011)

*KOOL*

was simple nice ok Ladies bring on the roms


----------



## ak47bluntz (Jun 3, 2011)

nope that is root then download wireless tether and done that easy and works tested it on my phone


----------



## numenorian (Jun 3, 2011)

Outstanding work. Thanks to all who achieved this.


----------



## muelo1000 (Jun 5, 2011)

*guide or instrcuction on how to do it*

OK excuse the NOOBNESS but it there a guide or instruction on how to root the phone I am new at this and i would like to try it, also would i be able to transfer some of the apps installed on my internal memory to my SD card ??? thanks in advance 

P.s. I love my Prevail


----------



## ibdilbert (Jun 5, 2011)

Now that we have this phone rooted and we are stirring up an interest, how do we get the device added into the XDA Device Database under Samsung/Android catagory?


----------



## New Optimus (Jun 5, 2011)

muelo1000 said:


> OK excuse the NOOBNESS but it there a guide or instruction on how to root the phone I am new at this and i would like to try it, also would i be able to transfer some of the apps installed on my internal memory to my SD card ??? thanks in advance
> 
> P.s. I love my Prevail

Click to collapse



to transfer your apps is already something you can do, if the developer made that a possibility. You could also try app2sd on android market. I think it works with or without root.

As to rooting you can look 
http://androidforums.com/galaxy-prevail-all-things-root/346918-one-click-root-2.html#post2777681


----------



## Xtronwest (Jun 5, 2011)

Thanks it works well Also can we get gingerbread too or we can't




New Optimus said:


> The easy way is to download android mate from the market. In that you can show system apps find the one you want, such as hookt long press press properties and find where it is installed. It is in /system/app by the way, most will be.
> 
> Then using a file explore that has read/write capability, I used root explorer,
> you then got to /system/app and  make sure to toggle r/o to r/w long press the apk and delete, make sure to also delete the corresponding odex.
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## New Optimus (Jun 6, 2011)

Xtronwest said:


> Thanks it works well Also can we get gingerbread too or we can't

Click to collapse



We wont beable to do anything with gingerbread, even if there was a port of it out for the prevail.
As of yet there is no custom recovery, without it there is no way to flash a gingerbread rom.

I think recovery is the next thing these smart guys are working on give them some time it will be worth it.


----------



## wyllem (Jun 6, 2011)

*ROMS*

Any News on rom for the fone yet im partial to cm7 and im jonesing


----------



## Xtronwest (Jun 6, 2011)

Ok cool Thanks 




New Optimus said:


> We wont beable to do anything with gingerbread, even if there was a port of it out for the prevail.
> As of yet there is no custom recovery, without it there is no way to flash a gingerbread rom.
> 
> I think recovery is the next thing these smart guys are working on give them some time it will be worth it.

Click to collapse


----------



## chinniwhites (May 4, 2011)

I am a c++ programmer by trade who is just now looking into android phones not only for communication but also for development.  I picked up the Samsung Galaxy from Boost Mobile in order to first learn how to root, flash ROMs, and then get into dev.

My first goal is to root the phone so i can use it as a wifi hotspot.  I first tried to download quick settings to see if i could get the wifi hopspot that way.  I can see the hidden option for wifi hotspot but everytime I press it to turn it on, the phone disables the wifi totally.  I then tried z4root, not root.  I tried gingerbreak and it did not work.  I would try to use superoneclick but cannot find usb drivers that will work with the galaxy prevail while its in usb debugging mode.

Any advice on how to get this phone rooted would great.  Can you also list the prevail as one of the device supported on this site to spur development?


----------



## Nano45 (Jun 10, 2011)

*Thanks*

been waiting for this since the release of the prevail, thanks.


----------



## shabbypenguin (Jun 11, 2011)

xda wont make a forum for this device, its not one of the big 4 carriers. as a prepaid phone they dont take kindly to them.. sorry just the law of the land.

on that note there is a custom rom (the dev is a real jerk tho ;P ) so far its been posted to a lot of smaller but big name android forums that do have a prevail forum...


----------



## qbking77 (Jun 12, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XJKRXcuzt4I


----------



## wyllem (Jun 14, 2011)

*Dont Upadate !!!!!!*

Hey I Just update one of my Prevails with OTA and the one click root wont work on EE14 So if your on ED13 stay or you wont be able to root till this one get figured out


----------



## New Optimus (Jun 16, 2011)

This is always good to find out, sorry you had to be the guinea pig on it though.


----------



## bluesbynumber (Jun 23, 2011)

*Root undone!*

Man! my phone was rooted all of a day before Boost hit me with that update.  After waiting all that time for a root now it's gone!  I hope all you awesome development guys who helped us the first time will come through again soon!


----------



## armeN0317 (Jun 28, 2011)

*success!*

I updated my galaxy prevail tonight and performed the new one click root. Worked like a charm so now I have the new updates and still rooted!


----------



## dxxvi (Jul 4, 2011)

shabbypenguin said:


> xda wont make a forum for this device, its not one of the big 4 carriers. as a prepaid phone they dont take kindly to them.. sorry just the law of the land.
> 
> on that note there is a custom rom (the dev is a real jerk tho ;P ) so far its been posted to a lot of smaller but big name android forums that do have a prevail forum...

Click to collapse



Is there really such a law? Optimums V from Virgin Mobile is supported very well here with bumblebee and aosp roms Hope that will happen to this Samsung galaxy prevail.


----------



## explicitKC (Jul 13, 2011)

Rooted with custom rom shabbymod Loaded 0.9. Tried to install Slim 0.9, after daemon starts up I get an "error:device not found". one click root uses same method and also gives me same error. anyone have any idea whats wrong? and yes I am 100% sure usb debugging is enabled. and I have tried rebooting phone and starting the process when I see the samsung logo. any help would be much appreciated


----------



## haliphax (Jul 21, 2011)

Do it when you see the logo with "Prevail" in it, not the first Samsung logo (i.e., not the initial boot logo).

I have a question -- if there are custom ROMs, why is there no stock ROM? What in the hell did you build them from??! I'm too scared to put any ROMs on this phone without any way to go back to stock.


----------



## haneraini (Jul 21, 2011)

I am sorry my English is not good


----------



## Xcythe (Oct 7, 2011)

kevo3000 said:


> Try Z4root app I think this might work considering there arent any nam locks on this phone go to 4 shared and look for the apk files as this app is no longer available in the market! I have used this app on the following devices, htc hero, sprint zio, samsung moment, droid 1, droid 2, &droid global!

Click to collapse



Just tried Z4root and no go. did a reboot and still nada. guess they outcoded me for the day. I will achieve Root success. any other Ideas, how bout SuperOneClick. I have that and RdLite, we don't give up around here. Any input????


----------



## darkandlovely (Nov 27, 2011)

*Rooted my galaxy prevail*

I still have the file i used to get rooted don't quite recall where i found it but if i can look around and find the website again i will update this post and put it here until then all i can do is upload what i used to get rooted.

Update:

Found it, follow this link 

http://androidforums.com/galaxy-pre...oot-samsung-prevail-replenish-shabbyfied.html

It will tell you what to do and it also provides a link to files needed to root. I had to do it twice the 2nd time i was rooted and able to install and use wireless tether for root users.


----------



## weinerwad3000 (Jul 30, 2012)

I have a prevail that will not detect that it's connected to the computer.  I have all the drivers but when I plug the phone in it vibrates and charges but doesn't prompt for mass storage or anything.  The computer doesn't detect it at all.  I have the right cable too.  Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## proudtexan (Sep 28, 2012)

*Dont seem like my samsung galaxy prevail from boost is rooting right*

ok i tried rooting my samsung galaxy prevail from Boost. With Z4root then i checked too see if it was a proper root with root checker basic. It said i dont have a proper root. My android os is 2.3.6 Gingerbread. I dont know if im doing something wrong or what. Would their be a different method or program for doing this with my phone and OS


----------



## New Optimus (Sep 29, 2012)

proudtexan said:


> ok i tried rooting my samsung galaxy prevail from Boost. With Z4root then i checked too see if it was a proper root with root checker basic. It said i dont have a proper root. My android os is 2.3.6 Gingerbread. I dont know if im doing something wrong or what. Would their be a different method or program for doing this with my phone and OS

Click to collapse



Yes with the new updates you need to root it differently.

Check out this thread over on android forums, and check others in that section.

http://androidforums.com/galaxy-prevail-all-things-root/375550-odin-return-phone-stock-factory.html


----------



## proudtexan (Sep 30, 2012)

well what i saw there is a bunch of files etc too download and sorta for what reason. But i really dont understand what there used for etc. I really new at this and guess dont understand the steps and what i need too do etc grr. Seem like everything is different for every android phone which makes it more confusing.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 30, 2012)

I had a Samsung Galaxy Precedent. Same phone basically but for straight talk. Rooting should work the same, but I never found any ROMs.

Sent from my SGH-I997 using xda app-developers app


----------



## New Optimus (Sep 30, 2012)

proudtexan said:


> well what i saw there is a bunch of files etc too download and sorta for what reason. But i really dont understand what there used for etc. I really new at this and guess dont understand the steps and what i need too do etc grr. Seem like everything is different for every android phone which makes it more confusing.

Click to collapse



What the files there do is put a fully rooted stock, or modified your choice rom on your phone.
Your phone can use odin, a program for samsung phones to bypass the normal android system. You will need to put your phone in download mode, with power off press camera/volume down/ and power at the same time screen will say downloading on it.


----------



## knothead6666 (May 7, 2015)

*rooted g360p*



chinniwhites said:


> I am a c++ programmer by trade who is just now looking into android phones not only for communication but also for development.  I picked up the Samsung Galaxy from Boost Mobile in order to first learn how to root, flash ROMs, and then get into dev.
> 
> My first goal is to root the phone so i can use it as a wifi hotspot.  I first tried to download quick settings to see if i could get the wifi hopspot that way.  I can see the hidden option for wifi hotspot but everytime I press it to turn it on, the phone disables the wifi totally.  I then tried z4root, not root.  I tried gingerbreak and it did not work.  I would try to use superoneclick but cannot find usb drivers that will work with the galaxy prevail while its in usb debugging mode.
> 
> Any advice on how to get this phone rooted would great.  Can you also list the prevail as one of the device supported on this site to spur development?

Click to collapse



i finally got this sm g360p rooted..........


----------



## chinniwhites (May 4, 2011)

I am a c++ programmer by trade who is just now looking into android phones not only for communication but also for development.  I picked up the Samsung Galaxy from Boost Mobile in order to first learn how to root, flash ROMs, and then get into dev.

My first goal is to root the phone so i can use it as a wifi hotspot.  I first tried to download quick settings to see if i could get the wifi hopspot that way.  I can see the hidden option for wifi hotspot but everytime I press it to turn it on, the phone disables the wifi totally.  I then tried z4root, not root.  I tried gingerbreak and it did not work.  I would try to use superoneclick but cannot find usb drivers that will work with the galaxy prevail while its in usb debugging mode.

Any advice on how to get this phone rooted would great.  Can you also list the prevail as one of the device supported on this site to spur development?


----------



## lilturkey (Nov 23, 2015)

Root with King root then replace King root with super sume, which will install Chainfire supersu and you will have full root I did this on my prevail it worked great do a full factory reset and do the process above


----------



## pizzaddict (Sep 10, 2016)

*free tethering*

If anybody is just looking for tethering I did it without root just by downloading shortcut master lte. Search for the apk and when you find it just add a ,dun at the end and save. Unlimited free tethering without root.


----------

